# Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Short video of me getting the best out of Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish on a cold November afternoon.

The polishing is being done by me with my Metabo PE12-175 rotary, and the pad is a Meguiar's W9006 soft polishing pad.

Due to the cold afternoon, the Menzerna polish wouldn't at first lay out nicely, and was clumping, you can see this in the video by the rotary jumping around slightly for the first couple of sets. I upped the speed of the rotary to speed 2 1/2 for a couple of sets to get a little heat in, before doing most of the polishing at speed 4+ till the residue turned clear.

In my opinion, this is the finest of finishing polishes:thumb:

The video -


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great stuff mate, when you get it right with PO85RD and you have a paint that is responding to it, oh boy it leaves such a cracking finish.

I found one of those 'wow' moments using it on a finishing pad on the XKR me and Alex did, beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Worth mentioning that's Steve's polishing off two layers of Z Royale to refine the finish further, and up to the standard the rest of the car.

Tis indeed a fine finishing polish!


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice video! I spent a few hours in the garage earlier with the PC and some 106FA and all the time i was thinking "i want a Makita and some PO85RD" 

I really think it would take the paint to the next level, hmm


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The 85RD just adds that slight extra to the corrected finish for me, a little extra gloss and clarity that can't be got by expensive waxes and glazes alone:thumb: 

Even though it was a bit damp 'n chilly today (hence why I'm billy three jumpers in the vid) the Menz still did its business to perfection.

I think that there will be some photo's going up tomorrow.:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

85RD is my favourite stage in a detail. I'm 9hrs of machining into the candy car and its anticipation of getting to the 85rd thats keeping me going!!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Interesting Steve... you move the rotary around faster than I do but for longer as well - Its always fascinating watching other peoples techniques 

RD is a great product but I prefer Pinnacle Advanced Finishing polish myself... the Menz in this weather drives me nuts... not to mention 'sticky paint' issues where the Menz clumps badly and spits...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Steve moves the rotary slighter faster than I do, I find I move slightly slower when using a finishing polish for some reason.

What I really love about using 85RD is weird, but I love it when your nearing complete breakdown and you can still see minute lines of residue as the rotary goes around and then it all disappears and it's totally clear and it's almost like you just have the slight glossy sheen that you are buffing.

I then stop and removal is a piece of cake and the finish is breathtaking!


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Good stuff Steve :thumb:

When using PO85RD with a UDM what speeds would you recommend? I used it at speed 1 to spread, speed 4 and a half to work the polish and then speed 5 for a couple of passes. The results I got were very good, just wondering what you'd recommend though? 

Cheers


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Steve moves the rotary slighter faster than I do, I find I move slightly slower when using a finishing polish for some reason.
> 
> What I really love about using 85RD is weird, but I love it when your nearing complete breakdown and you can still see minute lines of residue as the rotary goes around and then it all disappears and it's totally clear and it's almost like you just have the slight glossy sheen that you are buffing.
> 
> I then stop and removal is a piece of cake and the finish is breathtaking!


I've started spinning the 85RD a good bit faster recently, up to 4 1/2 on the Metabo. I've found that the extra bit of heat put into the panel at these speeds helps a lot. Like you say, once the polish has gone clear, and leaves just that slight oily shimmer, you know that you are in for a treat when buffing off.

FWIW - I've found that when using the 85RD that I can refine a whole car without the need for a single spurring of the pad. I took a load of pad photo's today which I'll upload tomorrow that show this.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Petrolhead Matt said:


> Good stuff Steve :thumb:
> 
> When using PO85RD with a UDM what speeds would you recommend? I used it at speed 1 to spread, speed 4 and a half to work the polish and then speed 5 for a couple of passes. The results I got were very good, just wondering what you'd recommend though?
> 
> Cheers


Sounds about spot on to me mate:thumb:

As long as you break down the polish fully to just a clear oily shimmer before uping the speed to 5 to dry out the oils, the finish wil be awesome.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

steve, bet you will be glad when jon gets his garage sorted


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> steve, bet you will be glad when jon gets his garage sorted


I don't think that he'll need any heaters fitting with all off the metal halide (sp?) lighting he's got planned.

Looking forward to having another bash at his BMW in there as son as it'ss built, to put into practice the techniques we've been working on these last couple of months.:thumb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

looking forward to giving jon a hand with the electrics on his garage, i have no doubt it will be a detailers dream...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I've started spinning the 85RD a good bit faster recently, up to 4 1/2 on the Metabo. I've found that the extra bit of heat put into the panel at these speeds helps a lot. Like you say, once the polish has gone clear, and leaves just that slight oily shimmer, you know that you are in for a treat when buffing off.
> 
> FWIW - I've found that when using the 85RD that I can refine a whole car without the need for a single spurring of the pad. I took a load of pad photo's today which I'll upload tomorrow that show this.


Nice one mate, I certainly don't need to spur often when using the right amount of product and buffing it correctly (pea sized amounts) :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> looking forward to giving jon a hand with the electrics on his garage, i have no doubt it will be a detailers dream...


Yep few pounds spent in B & Q yesterday afternoon on underground shielding for the CAT5E and alarm wiring.

I have had lots of thoughts on what, where and why!

The base starts tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

steve, you tried the 3m 50383 finishing polish?

be interesting to hear your views on this compared to the 85rd. as ive recently been using the 3m, and not touched the menz finishing polish for a while..


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Yep few pounds spent in B & Q yesterday afternoon on underground shielding for the CAT5E and alarm wiring.
> 
> I have had lots of thoughts on what, where and why!
> 
> The base starts tomorrow, can't wait!


Hope its not pissing it down like it is here Jon! Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Steve what speeds in rpm to the metabo speeds relate too? also do people use the same speeds with PO85RD on a 3M blue finishing pad as quite a few people have said it leaves a sharper finish than the meguairs tan finishing pad?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Breezy said:


> Steve what speeds in rpm to the metabo speeds relate too? also do people use the same speeds with PO85RD on a 3M blue finishing pad as quite a few people have said it leaves a sharper finish than the meguairs tan finishing pad?


I don't know the speeds in RPM Breezy mate.

I will have a look tomorrow at the speed settings on the Metabo (it's packed away for the night) and try and post back up.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't bother Steve I have my manual on the desk here 

1:700
2:1100
3:1500
4:1800
5:2000
6:2200


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Don't bother Steve I have my manual on the desk here
> 
> 1:700
> 2:1100
> ...


Cheers mate.:thumb:

I was spinning that final finish up a bit faster than I thought:doublesho


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats why my manual is in the house on the desk, I don't want to know what speed the numbers relate to. I don't even look now. What matters to me is what "feels" right when working the polish:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I always works Menzernas finishing polishes @ ~2000 rpm, the final passes is around 900 rpm. Easier to break down the polish with higher rpm.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Is this polish something you can use by hand or is that a no no?

I know a PC would give better results, but after reading comments about the higher speeds i'm concerned about the claims by sellers you can use this by hand.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another top vid.
Like a lot of people have said already PO85RD FF is a real joy to use and it refines the finish to another level.

Just one thing I noticed in the vid, is that the neck cords of your hoodie look a little vulnerable with the rotary spinning at 1800rpm - ouch!


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

lol i was doing this last night after my tea!

the skyline bonnet finish wasnt quite "there" and, as usual, there was nothing on the box.

into the garage...temp was 9C...

hit the bonnet with the trusty IP on a menzerna polishing pad...few passes at 4 then upto 5 until polish was fully worked. Buffed off...looked very good.

then got the LC blue finishing pad out (i love this pad!) and worked some FF in slowly at first...working upto speed 4-5 until semi-transparrent....buffed of and left an amazing depth and gloss!! never used the FF on the skyline before (not had it long)...the result was truely amazing. 

then topped it off with dodo purple haze - which was room temp..nice and warm so i applied it with a foam pad. If anything this added a little more to the depth...i know some waxes in my collection which dont come near to the purple haze.

the final finish is the key tho...simply wonderful.

just thinking about it...could you add on top of the FF - CC redmoose machine glaze??? (my fave glaze)


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

FF is just a polish like any other - its not adding anything to the surface like a glaze or any other LSP, its just a fine finishing polish and as such will burnish the clearcoat to a beautiful high gloss finish. So you can add whatever glaze/sealant/wax you like.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Benji_406coupe said:


> lol i was doing this last night after my tea!
> 
> the skyline bonnet finish wasnt quite "there" and, as usual, there was nothing on the box.
> 
> ...


Could you insert a link to this pad? :thumb:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

maesal said:


> Could you insert a link to this pad? :thumb:


There you go buddy - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...e-country-blue-final-finish-pad/prod_274.html


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry to ask yet again, but can this stuff sensibly be used by hand to get a good finish?

The reason I ask was I was thinking of using this prior to using some Klasse AIO to remove a couple of bits of light scratching.

Is it even worth using this before AIO?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Sorry to ask yet again, but can this stuff sensibly be used by hand to get a good finish?
> 
> The reason I ask was I was thinking of using this prior to using some Klasse AIO to remove a couple of bits of light scratching.
> 
> Is it even worth using this before AIO?


I don't think you could break the Ceramiclear polishes (3.0x, 106FF/A and 85RD) down by hand from personal experience unless you have huge strength and stamina!

If you want to hand polish i'd stick to Megs Scratch X or one of the designed to work types.

Having said that i have see PO91L used by hand but a whole car would be some going


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

adb said:


> There you go buddy - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...e-country-blue-final-finish-pad/prod_274.html


Thanks mate :thumb: 
I thought he was talking about another type of Lake Country pad. I have the black CCS, a bit harder than blue AFAIK.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Just one thing I noticed in the vid, is that the neck cords of your hoodie look a little vulnerable with the rotary spinning at 1800rpm - ouch!


You're right there Glyn, just had another look at the vid and the neck cords do seem a little close to the machine 

Something I'll watch out for in the future, espcially if I'm going to be sticking a load more rotary / G220 video's up on Youtube, don't want to be setting a wrong example:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

you are the youtube master mate 

I seem to have cracked the issue with "fussy" menz polishes, i heat the panels on the car by standing the halogens next to them for a minute or two and just move them along as i polish, seems to have solved the problem so far 

85rd doesnt seem to be quite as moody as the likes of the 3.02, and as you say it really is one of the best finishing polishes :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> you are the youtube master mate
> 
> I seem to have cracked the issue with "fussy" menz polishes, i heat the panels on the car by standing the halogens next to them for a minute or two and just move them along as i polish, seems to have solved the problem so far
> 
> 85rd doesnt seem to be quite as moody as the likes of the 3.02, and as you say it really is one of the best finishing polishes :thumb:


I've been starting off slow, then steadily increasing the speed up to the polishing speeds only when the polish is ready. This seems to have cured a lot of the hop / clump issues with the polishes, even 3.02.

I do like 85RD, it's one of those products that fetches a smile to my face every time I get to use it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

i love the fact that it buffs off so easily and squeaky clean when its fully worked


----------



## NorwayGuy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Steve. I not gonna buy meguiars. Because its a man who i buy i from. And he dont sell meguiars anymore. So he just sell XMT and Menzerna. 
I have MG 82, and 83. 
Im gonna buy XMT-1000...Some wolfgang sealer, and menzerna sealer. 
But i want just a basic polish. 
Whitch one im gonna use: Menzerna PO85 or Menzerna 106 ?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: Buy the 106 first.

This will do some minor defect removal, and leave a great shine:thumb:


----------



## NorwayGuy (Sep 25, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> :thumb: Buy the 106 first.
> 
> This will do some minor defect removal, and leave a great shine:thumb:


How would you do it?
Wash
Clay
Menzerna, XMT or/and Meguiars?
Sealer/Wax


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

NorwayGuy said:


> How would you do it?
> Wash
> Clay
> Menzerna, XMT or/and Meguiars?
> Sealer/Wax


Wash
Clay
106
Spot out any deeper defects using the #83
106 anywhere that you had to #83
Sealant
Wax


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i find the 85rd will remove light defects, even from bmw paint (only veryvery minor cobwebs though)

for some reason half the time the polish go's on great and breaks down, half of the time when working the polish with the rotary is seems to clot onto the pannel  . the pad refuses to then remove this patch and i have to buff like mad with a microfiber towel to remove the clot and try again.

but it does leave a great finish when it does work.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Aaran said:


> i find the 85rd will remove light defects, even from bmw paint (only veryvery minor cobwebs though)
> 
> for some reason half the time the polish go's on great and breaks down, half of the time when working the polish with the rotary is seems to clot onto the pannel  . the pad refuses to then remove this patch and i have to buff like mad with a microfiber towel to remove the clot and try again.
> 
> but it does leave a great finish when it does work.


I would say too much product on the pad


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

is that a good tip, keep working the polish till it goes clear?? 

same with the menza and megs??


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

fil_b said:


> is that a good tip, keep working the polish till it goes clear??
> 
> same with the menza and megs??


Both Menz and Megs polishes seem to go clear when the abrasive particles have fully broken down.

The polishing till the residue turns an oily clear has been an long time used method of determining when the residue is ready to be buffed off.


----------



## NorwayGuy (Sep 25, 2007)

So when would you use XMT-1000 and 82 Steve?
XMT-1000 is swirls remover


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

NorwayGuy said:


> So when would you use XMT-1000 and 82 Steve?
> XMT-1000 is swirls remover


I've not got much experience with the Pinnacle XMT range of polishes, as I always found that the Menzerna and Meguiar's polish ranges met my demands perfectly.

The Meguiar's #82 I tended to use instead of using Meguiar's #80 when I wanted a finish without the rich glazing oils of #80 leaving behind. The #82 leaving more of a pure polished finish behind.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Adds 82 to his 106FA/F replacement cabinet


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Adds 82 to his 106FA/F replacement cabinet


Megs #82 and Megs #9 both seem to have an abrasive in it slightly finer than the abrasive in #80.

#82 is a drier polish, #9 being very glaze heavy:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I can see I am going to end up with the full range (just in case!!!)

Might give that Megs 69 you and Ant tried a miss though lol


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Might give that Megs 69 you and Ant tried a miss though lol


If you watch the One Grip2 vid on youtube, you can catch me using it


----------

